# Terrible awful dreadful films you have enjoyed



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

I've lost my film enjoyment/concentration mojo.
I have Mad Max: Fury Road, Interstellar, Pride and a load of telly on my hard drive, but can't concentrate long enough to watch them properly.
But I do still have the attention span for shite films, really bad ones.
Lately, I have enjoyed Megaforce, Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes, White Girls, the _oeuvre_ of Uwe Boll, On Deadly Ground and other Steven Seagal movies, Howard The Duck, Iron Sky, Hooligan Factory and Fall Of The Essex Boys (can't get enough of British hooligan/crime films, esp any film about the Rettenden Murders).
I have Battlefield Earth and Cool As Ice line up to watch.
What are your favourite awful films?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

anything with dick emery in


----------



## Geri (Jun 29, 2015)

Spiceworld - The Movie


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2015)

Empire Records. 
The Business.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 29, 2015)

Anaconda


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I have Battlefield Earth



don't bother, it's not even so bad it's good, it's just shit boring


----------



## youngian (Jun 29, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Anaconda


The definitive King Leer


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2015)

Blair Witch Project


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh and Horrible Bosses 2


----------



## The Boy (Jun 29, 2015)

Anything going the find footage genre.  Or involving exorcisms.


----------



## youngian (Jun 29, 2015)

Geri said:


> Spiceworld - The Movie


Good entry, lets hear it for British cinema

Who Dares Wins: ridiculous SAS derring-dos cashing in on the Iranian Hostage siege. Lewis Collins stars as Bodie from the Professionals kicking the arse of ban the bomb layabout lefty terrorists. Just wrong on so many levels.

What's good for the Goose: tragic attempt to drag Norman Wisdom into the swinging 60s, romping around naked with hippy chicks half his age. Co-starring Judy Geeson in a mini skirt. Also very wrong.

Holiday on the Buses: even more wretched than the other spin-offs. All the old gang's there and loads of birds in hot pants. Plenty of room up top love.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

people laugh at the Blair Witch Project.

personally, i think it is underrated masterpiece. Easily in the top 3 horror films ever made.


----------



## BandWagon (Jun 29, 2015)

Dr Phibes.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

Will Farral makes me piss myself laughin and isn't he seen as shit by the cool kids? i thought step brothers was inspired but have had countless people turn their noses up at it

also ben stiller. funny!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> people laugh at the Blair Witch Project.
> 
> personally, i think it is underrated masterpiece. Easily in the top 3 horror films ever made.


I really enjoyed it tbf - scared the shit out of me


----------



## Maharani (Jun 29, 2015)

Beaches.

Terms of Endearment.

Steel Magnolias.

Flowers in the Attic.

Karate Kid (I,II,III).

Any Poirot movie.

Talking of Poirot, I loved Cluedo.

Romancing the Stone.

I love a shit film .


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> also ben stiller. funny!




ETA - Happy Gilmore had it's moments I suppose


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

S☼I said:


> don't bother, it's not even so bad it's good, it's just shit boring


i've seen it before!


----------



## 8ball (Jun 29, 2015)

Dodgeball

Mystery Men

Independence Day

Gladiator


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> ETA - Happy Gilmore had it's moments I suppose


I've got him mixed up with the bloke on zoolander.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Romancing the Stone.


The Jewel In The Nile was even worse/better. Billy Ocean's When The Going Gets Tough was the theme and the vid has Douglas, Turner and DeVito dressed in gleaming white, playing the backing singers.


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Con Air? No?  *gets coat*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> I've got him mixed up with the bloke on zoolander.


no, twentythreedom has. adam sandler did happy gilmore. i think he's very good at losing his temper.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 29, 2015)

Twins...what a pile of shite


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Empire Records.
> The Business.


i loved empire records. i expected working for our price and virgin to be exactly like it. it wasn't


----------



## machine cat (Jun 29, 2015)

I fucking love Independence Day


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2015)

I didn't think it was possible, but that trailer makes it look even more shit than it actually is.

I love it


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

not films, but can't get enough of shit, trashy, morally dubious yank true crime documentaries at the moment. especially the serial killer ones.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

Jaws 2, close the thread.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

fuck, it all the of the Jaws. everyone secretly loves that shit


----------



## newharper (Jun 29, 2015)

Bull Durham.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Jaws 2, close the thread.


Jaws 4 is betterworse


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2015)

Chocolat.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 29, 2015)

Hudson Hawk.

_'Would'ja like to swing on a staaaar, carry moonbeams home in a jaaaaar.'_


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2015)

Funny Face.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i loved empire records. i expected working for our price and virgin to be exactly like it. it wasn't


i got told off for dancing in the aisles


----------



## Maharani (Jun 29, 2015)

Goodnight Mr Tom.  That's not really shit is it? I don't care I love it either way.


----------



## newharper (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> fuck, it all the of the Jaws. everyone secretly loves that shit



Nope. Not in the slightest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hudson Hawk.
> 
> _'Would'ja like to swing on a staaaar, carry moonbeams home in a jaaaaar.'_


i think it's quite good


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

newharper said:


> Nope. Not in the slightest.


as i said, secretly


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 29, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Will Farral makes me piss myself laughin and isn't he seen as shit by the cool kids? i thought step brothers was inspired but have had countless people turn their noses up at it
> 
> also ben stiller. funny!



Will Farrell - fuck yes(90% anyway)
Ben stiller - fuck no (99%)



Fingers said:


> Con Air? No?  *gets coat*



Are you shitting me? That film is AWESOME and everyone knows it.



BigMoaner said:


> fuck, it all the of the Jaws. everyone secretly loves that shit



No. Really, really no from 2 on.


----------



## discobastard (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it's quite good


It has its moments.

ETA and I did enjoy it, but I can't quite square it in my head.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Jaws 4 is betterworse


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2015)

wickerman (the nick cage one)


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2015)

also, the herzog/cage bad lieutenant reboot. Although, I think it's supposed to be like that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2015)

newharper said:


> Bull Durham.



That isn't a shit film! I hate Kevin Costner and most of his output, but I thought Bull Durham was quite classy.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 29, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> The Business.




This.  Shit gangster film with a half decent soundtrack of 80s pop cheese.  What's not to like?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 29, 2015)

The Rock.

There are a few other Nicholas Cage films on this thread already


----------



## newharper (Jun 29, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> That isn't a shit film! I hate Kevin Costner and most of his output, but I thought Bull Durham was quite classy.



OK, it wasn't "Terrible awful dreadful" but.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i got told off for dancing in the aisles


*fingers in ears* stoppit  

(((Orang Utan)))


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2015)

poptyping said:


> The Rock.
> 
> There are a few other Nicholas Cage films on this thread already


I think The Rock is a great film. Michael Bay in underrated (apart from the Transformers movies)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i've seen it before!


----------



## starfish (Jun 29, 2015)

Another Hudson Hawk fan here.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> no, twentythreedom has. adam sandler did happy gilmore. i think he's very good at losing his temper.


I thought that was Owen Wilson


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 29, 2015)

starfish said:


> Another Hudson Hawk fan here.



"Guess you won't be attending that hat convention in July!"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've lost my film enjoyment/concentration mojo.
> I have Mad Max: Fury Road, Interstellar, Pride and a load of telly on my hard drive, but can't concentrate long enough to watch them properly.
> But I do still have the attention span for shite films, really bad ones.
> Lately, I have enjoyed Megaforce, Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes, White Girls, the _oeuvre_ of Uwe Boll, On Deadly Ground and other Steven Seagal movies, Howard The Duck, Iron Sky, Hooligan Factory and Fall Of The Essex Boys (can't get enough of British hooligan/crime films, esp any film about the Rettenden Murders).
> ...


Cool as ice? Nice. I somehow own the vhs.


----------



## poului (Jun 29, 2015)

Aren't there like seven Fast and Furious films for you to choose from now?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Beaches.
> 
> 
> Karate Kid (I,II,III).
> ...



If you love a shit film then why not karate kid four, the next karate kid. Might have just been a TV movie I think.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh that reminds me. I have troll one and two on DVD and currently no job.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 29, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


>



Is that the guy from the yellow pages French polisher advert??


----------



## MochaSoul (Jun 29, 2015)

Schwarzenegger Conans
Perry Mason (well TV movies, I suppose)
The old Prince movies

(cringing is not incompatible with enjoyment)


----------



## N_igma (Jun 29, 2015)

Most recent one for me was The Marine with John Cena the wrestler. There was a certain scene where a car was hit with about 500 bullets and everything was smashed to pieces literally nothing holding the car together but it still managed to drive and the occupants remained unscathed. Those are the sort of shit moments that make you feel good inside. So shit it's good.


----------



## poului (Jun 29, 2015)

Films starring WWE wrestlers are a pretty good bet all round, really.


----------



## Ming (Jun 29, 2015)

It always gets in the 'worst movies ever made' lists but I love Big Trouble in Little China. I think the critics missed the idea its taking the piss out of itself. And its hugely quotable (if you're into that).


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 30, 2015)

Anything with togas.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> Anything with togas.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 30, 2015)

^ that's not a shit film, it's a genre classic. if the genre is clumsily-filmed slapstick 60s sex farce pantomime. Proper T - A - D films in togas were often made in the 1960s and 70s starring wrestlers, sportsmen, bouncers etc (the only ones around with the necessary muscles) who could literally barely grunt their way through a script, never mind do witty repartee.


----------



## felixthecat (Jun 30, 2015)

Black Sheep - the pinnacle of Aussie film ...

And on the same zombie theme, Braindead


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2015)

The Omega Man, which I watched dubbed into Italian. Charlton Heston is the ultimate bad actor and the foreign language dubbing really accentuated that.


----------



## wtfftw (Jun 30, 2015)

The Quest  http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt0117420/
Mainly for the first 20mins or so.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 30, 2015)

trabuquera said:


> .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2015)

poptyping said:


> The Rock.
> 
> There are a few other Nicholas Cage films on this thread already



sean connery and the bloke who always plays an ex marine saved it from the cage. Cage cageing it with his beatles vinyles at the start is wank but it gets amazing.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Black Sheep - the pinnacle of Aussie film ...
> 
> And on the same zombie theme, Braindead


Brain dead is fucking awesome!

Tremors - "They're under the goddamn ground!"
Welcome to the Jungle (Dwayne the rock Johnson,  Christopher walken and that bloke out of American Pie)
Chocolate - Total nonsense but insane fight scenes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2015)

Waterworld- costner does mad max on water. Love it 







this is another shit gem from the ouvre of Christopher Lambert. Its not as shit as Highlander 2 but its a bit weird. Works though. I'd love it if Lambert teamed up for a buddy cop moviein space with Liam Neeson.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jun 30, 2015)

I saw Van Helsing at the cinema with a bunch of mates and had a really good laugh at it's awfulness.  One of my fave cinema experiences.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

felixthecat said:


> Black Sheep - the pinnacle of Aussie film ...
> 
> And on the same zombie theme, Braindead


Both from New Zealand. Racist!


----------



## marty21 (Jun 30, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> That isn't a shit film! I hate Kevin Costner and most of his output, but I thought Bull Durham was quite classy.


this ^^

although tbf - I have a weakness for Costner movies - I like the baseball stuff and I enjoyed a American Football one the other day, about the draft - it was basically all about drafting players from uni to pro football


----------



## Crispy (Jun 30, 2015)

There's a lot of *actually good* movies on this thread. Tremors ffs! It's a comedy masterpiece!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2015)

I think the funniest bit is where the survivalist gun nut couple take out a worm


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 30, 2015)

Crispy said:


> There's a lot of *actually good* movies on this thread. Tremors ffs! It's a comedy masterpiece!


Tremors is brilliant!


I bought a Vampire Motorcycle is absolutely shit-tastic!

I went to the new (then) multiplex in Bury to see this - laughed my cock off


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2015)

The Cassandra Crossing.

Martin Sheen is the toy boy gigolo lover of Ava Gardner (still good in her last ever role).

O.J. "Chewbacca lives on the moon of Endor" Simpson lurks about.

Richard Harris (for it is he) and Sophia Loren (for it is she) are the hero and heroine in this tale of a deadly infectious virus on a trans-Europe express train.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 30, 2015)

Sharknado


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 30, 2015)

No one's mentioned Ghost Rider yet  that truly IS so shit it's ace


----------



## vogonity (Jun 30, 2015)

Swordfish. Contains: a really quite awesome time slice explosion; a scene in which Hugh Jackman has to hack a computer (while getting a blow job) with Vinnie Jones holding a gun to his head; a helicopter carrying a bus full of hostages through downtown LA.

It's really not very good. I've watched it a number of times, just to be sure.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 30, 2015)

Enemy at the Gates. It has Jude Law in it so is clearly shite, but one of the best shit film moments ever is when Bob Hoskins makes his big entrance as Nikita Kruschev. Inspired casting.


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2015)

S☼I said:


> Sharknado



Beat me to it


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2015)

There should be a special place for really shit British comedies like Clockwise and Nuns On The Run.

Blame It On The Bellboy.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Empire Records.
> The Business.


Have you no shame?


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

8ball said:


> Dodgeball
> 
> Mystery Men
> 
> ...


All three are classics


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Omega Man, which I watched dubbed into Italian. Charlton Heston is the ultimate bad actor and the foreign language dubbing really accentuated that.


Charlton Heuston takes that christ metaphor and literally beats you to death with the crucifix


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I think the funniest bit is where the survivalist gun nut couple take out a worm


Just a few household chemicals in the correct proportions...


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Both the rock and Armageddon ,are the best Michael  Bay movies pure unadulterated 90s Hollywood popcorn classics


----------



## Sirena (Jun 30, 2015)

'Legally Blonde' 

It was a guilty secret for ages, now I don't care who knows!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> All three are classics


Which three?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

ringo said:


> There should be a special place for really shit British comedies like Clockwise and Nuns On The Run.
> 
> Blame It On The Bellboy.


Clockwise is a good film


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 30, 2015)

How can it be a terrible film if you enjoy it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2015)

Any of these

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piranha_(film)

or something with killer bees in it


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonfirelight said:


> How can it be a terrible film if you enjoy it?


That's what I was thinking. Plenty of people have told me I like shit films but I don't think they're shit, eg, the Star Trek movies with the original cast!! I love them!


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> All three are classics


 
All three?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

Bonfirelight said:


> How can it be a terrible film if you enjoy it?


Easily. You can enjoy the ineptness of the filmmaking. The poor script, the wooden acting, the plot holes, ridiculous deus ex machina, shoddy special effects, ludicrous costumery etc etc.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

8ball said:


> All three?


Missed gladiator which is frankly a bit pants after Richard Harris dies (what no one notices the most popular and successful General in Rome is now  Gladiator (it'd be like Patton quitting his day job for to play as centre forward for Tottenham)


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Easily. You can enjoy the ineptness of the filmmaking. The poor script, the wooden acting, the plot holes, ridiculous deus ex machina, shoddy special effects, ludicrous costumery etc etc.


Phantom of the Paradise. Brain De Palma the most over rated hack in hollywood rips off the Rocky Horror Puncture Show, The Phantom of the Opera, Tommy, Fautus, and half a dozen other films plays and albums to make his appalling rock opera


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2015)

Hellride - Vinnie Jones, Michael Madsen and Dennis fucking Hopper amongst others in motorcycle bmoviieathon.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Which three? [emoji14]


Dodgeball "if you can dodge a wrench you can dodge a ball"

Mystery Men "I am the PMS avenger I only work 3 days a month"

Independence Day "welcome to earth bitch"

Brent Spiner is back for the sequel.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 30, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Hellride - Vinnie Jones, Michael Madsen and Dennis fucking Hopper amongst others in motorcycle bmoviieathon.


Quite decent for a comedown when you're drnkng it out.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Any of these
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piranha_(film)
> 
> or something with killer bees in it


Attack of the killer tomatoes.

The Wild Geese.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 30, 2015)

vogonity said:


> Swordfish... It's really not very good. I've watched it a number of times, just to be sure.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Missed gladiator which is frankly a bit pants after Richard Harris dies (what no one notices the most popular and successful General in Rome is now  Gladiator (it'd be like Patton quitting his day job for to play as centre forward for Tottenham)



Gladiator was the red herring.
The others aren't shit.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 30, 2015)

The Toxic Avenger
The Toxic Avenger Part II
The Toxic Avenger Part III: The Last Temptation of Toxie


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Missed gladiator which is frankly a bit pants after Richard Harris dies (what no one notices the most popular and successful General in Rome is now  Gladiator (it'd be like Patton quitting his day job for to play as centre forward for Tottenham)



What, you reckon all the Romans had all seen general matey boy on telly or something? At the beginning of the film Russel Crowe has never even been to Rome, he's from Spain. Hence the accent


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Have you no shame?


Not even a little bit. Cunt.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 30, 2015)

Switchblade Sisters


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 30, 2015)

Krull - Fantasy nonsense with an alien castle that disappears every 24 hours which the hero has to find and a weapon that's part-boomerang, part Isle of Mann flag...with knives.


Spoiler: Trailer








Robocop 2 - Take all the satire out of the original, add a lot more senseless killing, turn Robocop in a mincing do-gooder, and create an evil robot who is addicted to drugs and give it a gattling gun for an arm and this is what you get. Utterly ridiculous. Sadly Robocop 3 is just plain shit. 


Spoiler: Trailer








Dropzone - Wesley Snipes has to infiltrate a crack parachute team full of criminals, one of whom is Gary Busey


Spoiler: Trailer


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 30, 2015)

Flash Gordon....dodgy special effects,hilarious bad acting......what's not to love


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 30, 2015)

A hilariously violent over the top 90 minute turkey shoot....I laughed like a drain


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 30, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Enemy at the Gates. It has Jude Law in it so is clearly shite, but one of the best shit film moments ever is when Bob Hoskins makes his big entrance as Nikita Kruschev. Inspired casting.



And pronounces his name wrong.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 30, 2015)

Stupid purile dumb......made me laugh


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 30, 2015)

Knotted said:


> The Toxic Avenger
> The Toxic Avenger Part II
> The Toxic Avenger Part III: The Last Temptation of Toxie



Which is the one where he travels to Japan by windsurfing?


----------



## Knotted (Jun 30, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> Which is the one where he travels to Japan by windsurfing?



Part II


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Not even a little bit. Cunt.


Empire records is such a guilt pleasure the church classify watching it as a venial sin.

However women who don't understand the appeal of Liv Tyler weren't teenage boys when she wore than mini skirt.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> What, you reckon all the Romans had all seen general matey boy on telly or something? At the beginning of the film Russel Crowe has never even been to Rome, he's from Spain. Hence the accent


They speak 'stralian in Spain?


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Krull - Fantasy nonsense with an alien castle that disappears every 24 hours which the hero has to find and a weapon that's part-boomerang, part Isle of Mann flag...with knives.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Trailer
> ...



Thats the best description of the gladius a weapon that if it was real would leave its owner only able to count to five


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

dishevelled said:


>


if any job interview in the world involved hacking the pentagon while getting a blowie you'd be up before HR so fast your head would spin.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> They speak 'stralian in Spain?



Yup, and Robin Hood was an Irish geordie. According to messrs Scott and Crowe at any rate.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> Empire records is such a guilt pleasure the church classify watching it as a venial sin.
> 
> However women who don't understand the appeal of Liv Tyler weren't teenage boys when she wore than mini skirt.


So you like it too?! Have you no shame? Etc. 

I agree fwiw. See also Renee Zel-whatsit. Those lips


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> So you like it too?! Have you no shame? Etc. [emoji14]
> 
> I agree fwiw. See also Renee Zel-whatsit. Those lips


No its a steaming pile of shit. But I used to work in a video store in the 90s myself and the owner had completely different tastes in movies and empire was on of the films we could agree on leaving on, mainly because we tolerated the soundtrack. I think we wore the tape out. I also watched hunt for the red octoker so often I knew the words to the 1st verse of the soviet national anthem.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yup, and Robin Hood was an Irish geordie. According to messrs Scott and Crowe at any rate.


Utter bollocks everyone knows Robin Hood is from California.


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

3 musketeers. The One with the bryan adams and rod stewart song.
.
Just for Oliver Platt and Tim Curry between the two of them they chew so muxh scenery they're texhnically termites


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 30, 2015)

I cried with laughter at this. What's wrong with me?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 30, 2015)

I love so many  of these films 

I'll add Bubba Ho Tep



(it's obviously brilliant)


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> I love so many  of these films
> 
> I'll add Bubba Ho Tep
> 
> ...




The idea is better than the execution. See also Idiocracy,


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 30, 2015)

More (1969) set in Ibiza featuring music from Pink Floyd. Not quite right for this thread, but one for you Orang.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

8den said:


> The idea is better than the execution. See also Idiocracy,


it's a bit politically dubious, idiocracy


----------



## 8den (Jun 30, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit politically dubious, idiocracy



True, the idea that American will one day be run by idiots (ie rednecks will outbred the middle class) is more than a bit classist but the idea that society is plummeting towards a lowest common denominator and this is a satirical take on the subject could have been a the premise of a great sci fi film. Kind of like Solvent Green but with fart jokes.


----------



## Gingerman (Jun 30, 2015)

Hammy acting,rubbish special effects,over the top bombastic score by Queen,laughable dialogue...hugely entertaining


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 1, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Hammy acting,rubbish special effects,over the top bombastic score by Queen,laughable dialogue...hugely entertaining



The dialogue isn't as laughable as in this "homage"


----------



## youngian (Jul 1, 2015)

I get tired of po-faced superhero films, Flash Gordon is anything but, like Adam West era Batman.  Despite his long and distinguished stage and screen career, Brian Blessed still likes to pretend he's a hawk man


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

> Dropzone - Wesley Snipes has to infiltrate a crack parachute team full of criminals, one of whom is Gary Busey



I would watch the shit out of that. For me wesley will never top his performance in Demolition Man as the deliciously insane Simon Phoenix

Also: gary busey. His son shows up in Starship Troopers. The apple falls not far from the tree


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Romancing the Stone.


Jewel of the Nile


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

8den said:


> 3 musketeers. The One with the bryan adams and rod stewart song.
> .
> Just for Oliver Platt and Tim Curry between the two of them they chew so muxh scenery they're texhnically termites



shit I haven't seen that in years- as I recall there is a particularly satisfying death scene when a big spiky door (because castle) slams on a baddie, impaling him in about 20 places

of course any attempt to film the story that isn't either A) Ollie Reed and that intense 70s colour you get.

or b) a cartoon dog as dogtanian

is going to look poor by comparison


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

youngian said:


> I get tired of po-faced superhero films, Flash Gordon is anything but, like Adam West era Batman.  Despite his long and distinguished stage and screen career, Brian Blessed still likes to pretend he's a hawk man


Proof positive that the Joker has always had cool iterations, whereas there are some bat costumes of yesteryear we mightwish to forget:


----------



## youngian (Jul 1, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> I cried with laughter at this. What's wrong with me?



The nasty moonbats Youtube comments attract are in a class of their own


> Pastor Adolf Hitler 2 months ago
> Just another Left wing Zionist propaganda Bullshit.
> 
> IWantUrBallsSmashed 1 year ago
> The Jews at hollywood don't want the dumb goyim to forget that 6 trillion died during the Holohoax.





DotCommunist said:


> Proof positive that the Joker has always had cool iterations, whereas there are some bat costumes of yesteryear we mightwish to forget:


 And Julie Newmar catwoman pics are still very much appreciated by many fans.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The dialogue isn't as laughable as in this "homage"


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 1, 2015)

Gingerman said:


>



aaargh, sorry. There was supposed to be a pic of Flesh Gordon in my post.


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 1, 2015)

No-one has said Star Wars yet and I thought that particular bad film was very popular


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> aaargh, sorry. There was supposed to be a pic of Flesh Gordon in my post.


I was forced to sit through "Flesh Gordon" once all in the name of male bonding. Tedious and shite... what's to like?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

Star Wars isn't a bad film in any sense imo, its a fairytale done in space clothes and I think this often leads people to deride it- but if you like space and you like fairytales, well its mint.

except the infamous holiday special obvs


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 1, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Star Wars isn't a bad film in any sense imo, its a fairytale done in space clothes and I think this often leads people to deride it- but if you like space and you like fairytales, well its mint.
> 
> except the infamous holiday special obvs


it seems to fit the template of bad movies imo - bad acting, poor script, wobbly sets, ridiculous plot, tacky looking costumes, below par special effects etc. I liked it when i was 10 but haven't really enjoyed it particularly since then.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> it seems to fit the template of bad movies imo - bad acting, poor script, wobbly sets, ridiculous plot, tacky looking costumes, below par special effects etc. I liked it when i was 10 but haven't really enjoyed it particularly since then.


I take you've never seen the remastering? it looks polished now. Can't defend the acting cos it is all cheese but han/leiea is always funny. And as I say, fairy tale. Hansel and Gretel has a ridiculous plot. Beowulf has a silly plot. Baba Yaga has the eponymous witch riding a house that has chicken legs.

Still good stories. And the space combat in SW is top notch, totally unrealistic to how space combat would go, but then the best space combat scenes are rip offs from naval warfare


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

The sordid, 70s neo-noir-on-a-budget _Point of Terror_, starring the Dyanne "Ilsa: She Wolf of the SS" Thorne as an overripe femme fatale, is one of my all time favourite films. Check out the dialogue and fashion statements 27 minutes in to get a taster (great pinky acting too!):



It's one of the great bad movies and one of the few I find genuinely entertaining from start to end.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jul 1, 2015)

Reno said:


> The sordid, 70s neo-noir-on-a-budget _Point of Terror_, starring the Dyanne "Ilsa: She Wolf of the SS" Thorne as an overripe femme fatale is one of my all time favourite films. Check out the dialogue and fashion statements 27 minutes in to get a taster (great pinky acting too!):
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of the great bad movies and one of the few I find genuinely entertaining from start to end.



3.8 on IMDB. That's _low_. Mind you, looking at the scores, there are loads of 2s and 3s, but also quite a few 10s.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> it seems to fit the template of bad movies imo - bad acting, poor script, wobbly sets, ridiculous plot, tacky looking costumes, below par special effects etc. I liked it when i was 10 but haven't really enjoyed it particularly since then.



I really am no Star Wars fan and I'm with you on the acting and script (though its important to keep in mind that the film was a homage to low budget 30s scifi serials), but at the time the effects and production design were so groundbreaking, they revolutionised the entire film industry.


----------



## 8den (Jul 1, 2015)

youngian said:


> I get tired of po-faced superhero films, Flash Gordon is anything but, like Adam West era Batman.  Despite his long and distinguished stage and screen career, Brian Blessed still likes to pretend he's a hawk man


The birth of my son was announce by brian blessed himself. He tweeted "SAMUELS ALIVE", for me


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 1, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> I was forced to sit through "Flesh Gordon" once all in the name of male bonding. Tedious and shite... what's to like?


I've always contended that it is a far better film than Star Wars


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've always contended that it is a far better film than Star Wars



It's certainly more fun, but it's no Star Crash.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've always contended that it is a far better film than Star Wars


AS is referring to the shit soft porn version which even you could not claim as better than star wars


----------



## youngian (Jul 1, 2015)

"Dr Flexi Jerkoff" stop sniggering at the back. I notice Flesh Gordon features an actress called Candy Samples. And she didn't even get a Bond film.

I must say Christopher Plumber delivered the exposition on Star Crash with much gravitas and dignity under the circumstances. At least he wasn't in Caligula.


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

I could mention...



..but I have come round to thinking its some sort of twisted masterpiece.

(and no, it's not the all-female version of Dumb and Dumber)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Reno said:


> I really am no Star Wars fan and I'm with you on the acting and script (though its important to keep in mind that the film was a homage to low budget 30s scifi serials), but at the time the effects and production design were so groundbreaking, they revolutionised the entire film industry.


 didn't realise that, so it was sort of a re-boot of Flash Gordon?


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> didn't realise that, so it was sort of a re-boot of Flash Gordon?



It wasn't a exactly reboot of Flash Gordon, more of a big budget version of serials like Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers and some of the clunkiness was on purpose. The most obvious stylistic nod to the 30s/40s serials are the scene transitions, which are wipes and which weren't generally being used in the 70s anymore. They got used in old B-movies and serials a lot to avoid costly establishing shots. Star Wars of course had the money to spend and purely used them as a homage.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 1, 2015)

Reno said:


> It wasn't a exactly reboot of Flash Gordon, more of a big budget version of serials like Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers and some of the clunkiness was on purpose. The most obvious stylistic nod to the 30s/40s serials are the scene transitions, which are wipes and which weren't generally being used in the 70s anymore. They got used in old B-movies and serials a lot to avoid costly establishing shots. Star Wars of course had the money to spend and purely used them as a homage.


 I meant the Buster Crabb thing - was he in both?


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I meant the Buster Crabb thing - was he in both?


Yes, he was in both. Your basic 1930s go-to scifi hunk.


----------



## scifisam (Jul 1, 2015)

I like Eagle Eye for some reason. Basically an action movie with a mad machine and Shia LeBouef, not terribly well done except for a couple of bits, but it works for me.

80s comedies are also my go-to. Anything with Whoopie Goldberg in (Jumpin' Jack Flash especially), anything with Bette Midler in (not Beaches - that's not a comedy; Ruthless People is awesome), etc. Similar to Romancing the Stone in some ways.

And if you haven't seen Galaxy Quest then you should. It's actually a very good film but a lot of people assumed it wouldn't be.


----------



## 8den (Jul 1, 2015)

Its got Weaver & Rickman in silly make up its awesome


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 1, 2015)

Andy Warhol's Dracula. It's absolute garbage - no doubt intentionally so - but very funny. And it's a soft porn classic too.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 1, 2015)

Crank 1 and 2


----------



## T & P (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## 8den (Jul 1, 2015)

The only thing less credible than the CGI in this scene is the acting. The expression on the guy after his car hits the animal is a contender for the up the arse thread.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2015)

On her majesties secret service. yes, the Lazenby one

to live and die in LA

faces of death - terrible John lydon B movie, but sorta compelling



I fail to see how Romancing the stone is in this thread-its a beautiful throwaway love story


----------



## Reno (Jul 1, 2015)

not-bono-ever said:


> On her majesties secret service. yes, the Lazenby one



That film has been critically rehabilitated a long time ago and is now generally considered to be one of the best Bond films.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 1, 2015)

good!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Karate Kid (I,II,III).



III certainly. II I can see people feeling that way but  when I rewatched the original in the cinema I was supprised at how good it held up. It is legitimately good not just cheese good.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> That's what I was thinking. Plenty of people have told me I like shit films but I don't think they're shit, eg, the Star Trek movies with the original cast!! I love them!



Even 5?

That certainly has its good bad moments.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2015)

Heaven is for Real

shit but managed to watch it to the end


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


>



LAMBERT AND VAN PEEBLES - TOGETHER AT LAST!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2015)

Red letter media's best of the worst might be worth looking at. 

Best of the Worst: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJ_TJFLc25JR3VZ7Xe-cmt4k3bMKBZ5Tm


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 2, 2015)

Reno said:


> It's certainly more fun, but it's no Star Crash.



Star crash is mental. Imagine shooting bombs with soldiers inside??? Wouldn't actual bombs have been better? This kind of weirdness sums up most of the script oddities.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> LAMBERT AND VAN PEEBLES - TOGETHER AT LAST!


they also star together in the wonderfully shit Highlander 3, but peebles is the baddie in that one. lots of soft porny bits in that iirc


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> lots of soft porny bits in that iirc



Who's fielding and who's batting?


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2015)

Reno thanks for the tip off, I look forward to watching Point of Terror at some point soon (and great to see you back, not sure if you've been away but I haven't seen you here for a while) 

scifisam I LOVE 80s Bette Midler! Ruthless People, Big Business, Outrageous Fortune...


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2015)

Thought of another excellent shit film, a good companion piece to Ski School - Summer School, starring Mark Harmon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2015)

DaveCinzano said:


> Who's fielding and who's batting?


they are enemies but, highlander, so swordfighting, which could be taken as a metaphor for clash of penises?


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 2, 2015)

scifisam I LOVE 80s Bette Midler! Ruthless People, Big Business, Outrageous Fortune...[/QUOTE]
Me too,perfectly enjoyable fare,Danny DeVito was hilarious in Ruthless People


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 2, 2015)

even 5 


Shippou-Sensei said:


> Even 5?
> 
> That certainly has its good bad moments.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 2, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> even 5


----------



## Reno (Jul 2, 2015)

The 2005 Ray Bradbury adaptation A Sound of Thunder has some of the most hilariously inept special effects ever. This scene is even better/worse in the film, because its obvious that the actors are walking on the spot:





Apparently two thirds of the budget got slashed just before production started, but the screenplay is pretty dumb and Ben Kingsley's fright wig alone would have sunk the film:





It's never boring though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2015)

how could it be with that story eh

hope they paid kingseley handsomely to wear whatever the fuck that is on his head tho


----------



## rekil (Jul 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> it's a bit politically dubious, idiocracy


Isn't Mike Judge a full on wake up sheeple Alex Jonesite loon?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 2, 2015)

copliker said:


> Isn't Mike Judge a full on wake up sheeple Alex Jonesite loon?


It wouldn't surprise me


----------



## rekil (Jul 2, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> It wouldn't surprise me


Without being arsed to delve any deeper, yes he is.



Spoiler


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Con Air? No?  *gets coat*



Con Air is legitimately one of the best action films ever made.

There, I said it.

The ridiculously talented cast manage to make the hammy dialogue work somehow.

Also the Rock, just for hearing Sean Connery impart the ludicrous phrase "Losers whine about doing their best, winners go home and fuck the prom queen"

At which point Nic Cage points out his fiance was the prom queen. I can't even 

I can also sit through Showgirls laughing my ass off everytime anyone speaks.

Special mention has to made to *Tango and Cash* though, shouldn't work at all but I enjoy it even after endless viewings (maybe Teri Hatcher influenced my opinion though )


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Con Air is legitimately one of the best action films ever made.


cyrus the virus 

'Fly the plane or the next wings you see will be on the flies buzzing over your rotting corpse'


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

If there is such a thing as male, heterosexual camp (as in "camping it up", not a row of tents) then Con Air is it.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> cyrus the virus
> 
> 'Fly the plane or the next wings you see will be on the flies buzzing over your rotting corpse'



Just spent longer than I should have reading Con Air quotes /sorrynotsorry


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Brendan whatsit goes at his role with a gusto I love.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Brendan whatsit goes at his role with a gusto I love.



Chief O'Brien?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Chief O'Brien?


thats him, formerly of DS9 and the transporter room in TNG


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats him, formerly of DS9 and the transporter room in TNG


This is why you can't get a job.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2015)

Quite a few in full on you tube


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2015)

OH yeah the lost star wars films.



Take all the shit bits from the worst of the trilogy and make a whole film out of them but with one tenth of the budget and no script.

Makes me wish Star Wars had not been such a successes and they went ahead with the original sequel 'Splinter of the minds eye'


----------



## Dandred (Jul 3, 2015)

This is great


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2015)

Dandred said:


> This is great



http://www.timetunneltshirts.com/products/Rollerball-t-shirt.html


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats him, formerly of DS9 and the transporter room in TNG



Colm Meaney

You're thinking of Brendan Gleeson


----------



## Yata (Jul 3, 2015)

all the terminators after number 2, including the new one. especially the new one. its so bad but ill watch anything with killer robots in it


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

Rollerball is actually a pretty good movie, Dandred . Flawed perhaps, but certainly no turkey.

It managed to combine action with some genuine (if simplistic) social comment.

Star Wars killed that kind of adult sci-fi forever.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Rollerball is actually a pretty good movie, Dandred . Flawed perhaps, but certainly no turkey.
> 
> It managed to combine action with some genuine (if simplistic) social comment.
> 
> Star Wars killed that kind of adult sci-fi forever.


Paul Verhoeven may beg to differ


----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 3, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Jaws 2, close the thread.


Oh yeah!  I watched that with my sister and we spent the whole thing making breathless pronouncements about the shark's "soulless gaze".   Great fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

the makers of GATTACA may beg to differ


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Equlibrium's writers may beg to differ


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

Paul Verhoeven may beg for his life, but I will not incline to mercy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Total Recall may beg to differ


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Total Recall may beg to differ



Sharon Stone in a tight one-piece - not the kind of 'adult' I was referring to.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

basically, arse idriss. total arse. Theres loads of post star wars stuff with a message that isn't just bubblegum sci fi


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the makers of GATTACA may beg to differ



Isn't that Jude Law? If so, then you see the problem.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Isn't that Jude Law? If so, then you see the problem.


Lame!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

The Exterminator. Bit of a Walter Hill rip-off, but totally re-watchable.
Mystery Men. Hilarious.Even Stiller turns in a good performance!
Paycheck. A really bad Philip K. Dick adaptation among bad Philip K. Dick adaptations, but strangely enjoyable, for all that. 
Battle: Los Angeles. Old-fashioned war movie hokum updated for the 21st century.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> basically, arse idriss. total arse. Theres loads of post star wars stuff with a message that isn't just bubblegum sci fi



Like the unisex shower scene in Starship Troopers? There was plenty of 'arse' on show there, alright.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> Lame!



Sticks nix hick pix.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Like the unisex shower scene in Starship Troopers? There was plenty of 'arse' on show there, alright.




for a '15' rating at the cinema the violence and nudity on display was pretty close to the edge. No vadge or tackle though, so I spose it got through that way.


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Like the unisex shower scene in Starship Troopers? There was plenty of 'arse' on show there, alright.


Your cheap pot shots aren't very convincing. Verhoeven made some great R-rated scifi satires. Nothing wrong with a bit of arse, especially when it's equal opportunity arse.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

Dance monkeys, dance!


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> . No vadge or tackle though, so I spose it got through that way.



Gee Kimble, you sure know how to sweet talk a girl.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 3, 2015)

Bio Dome


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Reno said:


> equal opportunity arse


 all arses will be equal come the revolution cmrd *clenched fist salute*

I've got a lot of time for Robocop 2- don't know if it was verhoeven or not, I haven't checked imdb. But it was still a funny actioner.


one of the harshest bits in Robocop one is where the assasin shoots the blokes legs out (after the infamous 'Bitches, leave' line) then sticks on the contractors gloating video 'right now I expect you are on your knees begging for your life' and so on


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 you might have a point in that it was the death of a certain sort of 70s contemplative sci fi. Would you like to know more?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Idris2002 you might have a point in that it was the death of a certain sort of 70s contemplative sci fi. Would you like to know more?


YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

BITCHES LEAVE !


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 3, 2015)

Street fighter is enjoyable and as naff as flash gordon.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Idris2002 you might have a point in that it was the death of a certain sort of 70s contemplative sci fi. Would you like to know more?



The thing about Rollerball is that it's a movie, first, and then a sci-fi movie. There are gestures towards characterisation, etc.

Star Wars started a trend towards live-action cartoons - which is what Starship Troopers is, for example.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2015)

The Offical PC film night
The wild geese
Dogs of war
Red dawn not the reboot
Rambo 3
tears of the Sun
Under seige
Act of valour made with real navy seals theres a reason special forces soldiers dont win Oscars


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2015)

likesfish said:


> The Offical PC film night
> The wild geese
> Dogs of war
> Red dawn not the reboot
> ...



Now _The Wild Geese _is a genuine piece of shit, and not just politically (wrong side of 40 Roger Moore as a twentysomething playboy - I mean, come on), but it's worth it purely for Richard Harris' performance, and for Burton's non-performance ("this is beneath my dignity as an actor").


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The Exterminator. Bit of a Walter Hill rip-off, but totally re-watchable..



I'd seen this a kid when it was a "video nasty" and was pleased to find a 1080p download, nicely remastered. Not merely as nasty as I remember and actually pretty cool to see seedy NYC in its decrepit glory.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 3, 2015)

Yata said:


> ill watch anything with killer robots in it


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> The thing about Rollerball is that it's a movie, first, and then a sci-fi movie. There are gestures towards characterisation, etc.
> 
> Star Wars started a trend towards live-action cartoons - which is what Starship Troopers is, for example.



But the reason for why Starship Troopers is cartoonish is completely different from why Star Wars is. It's a satire, both of totalitarian regimes and of the action film as having been accused of being inherently fascist. It presents you with these blandly pretty characters as the heroes and then two thirds in you realise that you've been rooting for the fascists and that our heroes are the bad guys.

I think Rollerball is a well intentioned if rather dull film and as a science fiction allegory about corporations taking over America, far too well behaved when compared to the savage wit of Robocop, which dealt with the same subject matter.

And shooting trees is just dumb!


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2015)

Starship trooper is a very popular book so verhovan basically showing the heros as nazis really really pissed off a lot of yanks

Who can forget 300 utterly batshit story great film


----------



## dylanredefined (Jul 3, 2015)

[QUOTE="Reno, post: 13987059, member: 23288"

And shooting trees is just dumb![/QUOTE]

Unless you have a gun that makes them burst into flame with one shot!


----------



## Reno (Jul 3, 2015)

dylanredefined said:


> Unless you have a gun that makes them burst into flame with one shot!



It's one of these contrived ideas along the lines of "what would people of the future do?" which you find in science fiction films by people with no affinity for the genre.

The only thing I like about Rollerball is its use of real modern architecture from around the world to create a futuristic city. The BMW building from my hometown Munich featured prominently.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

dylanredefined said:


> Street fighter is enjoyable and as naff as flash gordon.




Chun-li in that film is now Melinda May (aka The Cavalry) in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, she's barely aged too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Chun-li in that film is now Melinda May (aka The Calvary) in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, she's barely aged too


Not seen the film but she looks great for 52


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Battle: Los Angeles. Old-fashioned war movie hokum updated for the 21st century.



Blackhawk Down, but with aliens. In LA.

My nomination: Battleship.  

Based _extraordinarily_ loosely on the game, starring Rihanna and a phoning-it-in Liam Neeson, it's...actually a load of fun.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> Chun-li in that film is now Melinda May (aka The Calvary) in Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D, she's barely aged too



The C-A-V-A-L-R-Y - i.e. the guys on horses, not the place in Canada!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The C-A-V-A-L-R-Y - i.e. the guys on horses, not the place in Canada!



You know what, I even gave that a second look before hitting 'post' /shame


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 3, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> The C-A-V-A-L-R-Y - i.e. the guys on horses, not the place in Canada!


Calgary is the place in Canada, Calvary is where Jeebus was nailed up.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Calgary is the place in Canada, Calvary is where Jeebus was nailed up.



I can't be expected to keep up with your _Goyische_ mythology!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 4, 2015)

thanks guys. just ordered most of these on lovefilm


----------



## albionism (Jul 4, 2015)

Hobo With  A Shotgun


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 4, 2015)

albionism said:


> Hobo With  A Shotgun




good film. Love the weird visual style from the olden days


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 4, 2015)

I recently enjoyed two films with low budget SFX, first one's a 'found footage'-type thing set in the Amazon jungle, the second's set in a city, or more specifically a prison: 

Extinction http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3033080/
Jurassic City http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2905674/

I also watched Jurassic World and San Andreas at the cinema, similar ridiculousness, but with bigger CGI budgets. I kind of prefer the corny low budget ones though, as you also get to laugh at them as well as with them, for bonus points.


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 4, 2015)

Has anyone said Showgirls yet?


----------



## blairsh (Jul 4, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Has anyone said Showgirls yet?


Yes


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 4, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Yes


Well. Yes. It's been years, I might have to watch it


----------



## blairsh (Jul 4, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Well. Yes. It's been years, I might have to watch it


 "been years", "might" yeh, alright


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 4, 2015)

Sharktopus
Sharktopus vs Pteracuda
Sharktopus vs Whalewolf (coming soon, SyFy later in July)
Piranhaconda
Megashark vs Giant Octopus
Mega Python vs Gateroid
Mega Croc vs Supergator
The Bermuda Tentacle
Sharknado
Sharknado ii
Sharknado iii (coming soon)
Zombeavers
Sky Sharks
Snow Sharks
Sand Sharks


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 4, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Sharktopus
> Sharktopus vs Pteracuda
> Sharktopus vs Whalewolf (coming soon, SyFy later in July)
> Piranhaconda
> ...



That's a level of enjoying shit films that few of us are capable of.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jul 5, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> That's a level of enjoying shit films that few of us are capable of.


What can I say? I have a love for the modern day terrible b-movie, high budget where the money is spent on everything except the movie itself.  They're brilliant!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 5, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> What can I say? I have a love for the modern day terrible b-movie, high budget where the money is spent on everything except the movie itself.  They're brilliant!


I almost went for Piranhaconda the other night, but was put off by the chimera/hybrid aspect rather than two separate foes, but as you've mentioned it in such hallowed company, I'm reassessing that decision and will probably give it a go.

Btw, I also recommend Z Nation, although that's a series, not a movie, but there's one particular episode that involves zombies *and* a tornado, which is good for a laugh. And the nuclear facility episode's a good 'un too.

p.s. I misremembered the name and Googled Zombie Nation, which is a film with a 2.1/10 rating on imdb - I think that one's going on my 'to watch' list as well.


----------



## Ming (Jul 5, 2015)

likesfish said:


> The Offical PC film night
> The wild geese
> Dogs of war
> Red dawn not the reboot
> ...


The Wild Geese and the Dogs of War are classics. I read a book about Richard Burton and Richard Harris (and Oliver Reed and Peter O'Toole). Apparently the two Dicks agreed to not drink during the filming when they got to Africa (contract). So they got stoned instead.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 5, 2015)

i forgot blackhawk down ridley scott took over a small morrocco town with the US army lending him the special operations helicopter unit that took part in the mission ! As you do


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 5, 2015)

oh, I DO love a Seagal


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

S☼I said:


> oh, I DO love a Seagal


On Deadly Ground is the bestworst.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 5, 2015)

"Half Past Dead" being the best title, though


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> On Deadly Ground is the bestworst.


tommy lee jones in fine form, at at the end before the knife fight seagull delivers the hammiest most cliched 'you and me, we're the same' speech. its fucking hilarious. youtube it. Sometimes when I'm high I just watch that knife fight and die laughing


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2015)

Terrible awful dreadful films you have enjoyed:

If I enjoyed them they were not terrible awful dreadful, rather they were enjoyable !


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I also recommend Z Nation, although that's a series, not a movie, but there's one particular episode that involves zombies *and* a tornado, which is good for a laugh. And the nuclear facility episode's a good 'un too.



oh yes one of syfys better productions. Some very good gore and a great deal of good zombie film style humour. Its the anti-walking dead.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2015)

I watched Machete for the first time the other day. Good fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

how come seagull hasn't shown up in any of the expendables films yet. They've had everyone from snipes to arnie to jackie chan, but no seagull.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how come seagull hasn't shown up in any of the expendables films yet. They've had everyone from snipes to arnie to jackie chan, but no seagull.



Because he's too cheesy for even those cheese-fests.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> tommy lee jones in fine form, at at the end before the knife fight seagull delivers the hammiest most cliched 'you and me, we're the same' speech. its fucking hilarious. youtube it. Sometimes when I'm high I just watch that knife fight and die laughing


Tommy Lee Jones? You're the worst actor rememberer ever!
Or film title rememberer?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Because he's too cheesy for even those cheese-fests.


he was in Machete


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Terrible awful dreadful films you have enjoyed:
> 
> If I enjoyed them they were not terrible awful dreadful, rather they were enjoyable !


not necessarily. please read thread.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Tommy Lee Jones? You're the worst actor rememberer ever!
> Or film title rememberer?


yeah just checked, I was thinking of under siege which is the better film


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 5, 2015)

Ming said:


> It always gets in the 'worst movies ever made' lists but I love Big Trouble in Little China. I think the critics missed the idea its taking the piss out of itself. And its hugely quotable (if you're into that).



I love that one too.



Includes spoilers!


----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> not necessarily. please read thread.


I can't read your threads Orang Utan, you have thread diarrhea, your threads are splurging all over the board !!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I can't read your threads Orang Utan, you have thread diarrhea, your threads are splurging all over the board !!


That's not true.
if you can't read the thread, then go offer your secondhand thirdrate voxpop everyman speakyourbrains whatireadinthepaper halfwit man on the Clapham omnibus ramblings elsewhere


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> yeah just checked, I was thinking of under siege which is the better film


Look at him. Look at him:





He's so cool and busy and important, he needs two watches.

I have a sneaking suspicion he may have started dyeing his hair.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

ZOMBEAVERS!


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> how come seagull hasn't shown up in any of the expendables films yet. They've had everyone from snipes to arnie to jackie chan, but no seagull.






It's crap but not fun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Look at him. Look at him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


second one looks like a dive watch to me. For all those times he has to jump in the sea to kill someone\escape an exploding boat\rescue a woman


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 5, 2015)

It's not his hair really is it? He's been using fuzzy felt for decades.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> second one looks like a dive watch to me. For all those times he has to jump in the sea to kill someone\escape an exploding boat\rescue a woman


i think he has one to keep track of his knife fight appointments


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 5, 2015)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> What can I say? I have a love for the modern day terrible b-movie, high budget where the money is spent on everything except the movie itself.  They're brilliant!



I was going to suggest Big Ass Spider but it's actually intentionally funny and enjoyable, so disqualified for this thread.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2015)

“Dalton’s the best bouncer in the business. His nights are filled with fast action, hot music and beautiful women. It’s a dirty job, but somebody’s got to do it.”.....How could you not  enjoy a film with a tagline like that ,probably my all time favorite bad film/guilty pleasure..this movie has it all. gratious nudity? yep. senseless violence? yep, painfully ridiculous dialogue? triple yep. plus, it features a huge monster truck


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

swayze was in some right stinkers in his time. Steel Dawn was a nadir.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2015)

Deleted...double post


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

8den said:


> Just a few household chemicals in the correct proportions...


apparently produces compact portable bombs that explode like they are fueled by plastique. If only someone had told the ira then they wouldn't have had to ask gaddafi for semtex


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Chocolat.


I was really charmed by the book of this. I came in expecting to hate it but thought I'd try a bit anyway and then got right into it. The witchy aspect helped.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> swayze was in some right stinkers in his time. Steel Dawn was a nadir.


Red Dawn surely?.....


----------



## Rebelda (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I was really charmed by the book of this. I came in expecting to hate it but thought I'd try a bit anyway and then got right into it. The witchy aspect helped.


I hated the book. Probably because it didn't have Juliette Binoche and Johnny Depp in it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Red Dawn surely?.....


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094033/

far, far worse than OG red dawn could possibly be. I've not seen OG red dawn but the remake is pretty hilarious. My favourite quote from the ex marine leading his nascent contras is 'When we were in iraq, we brought the peace. Now, now we bring the war'


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> swayze was in some right stinkers in his time. Steel Dawn was a nadir.



I don't think he's ever been taken very seriously as an actor, so no surprise.

However I love each and every movie which features a roller disco and he was in this:



"love on wheels"


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not seen the film but she looks great for 52


should see the action scenes she does in Agents of Shield. I can't do any of them moves now, like fuck will I be able to at 50


----------



## Reno (Jul 5, 2015)

52 is the new 32 !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2015)

Reno said:


> 52 is the new 32 !


Glad to hear it!


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> should see the action scenes she does in Agents of Shield. I can't do any of them moves now, like fuck will I be able to at 50



This was particularly good (the move at 1.36 over the table is )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 5, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> This was particularly good (the move at 1.36 over the table is )



How come there are two of her??


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 5, 2015)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come there are two of her??



Hi-tech mask, the real one is in the slip rather than the dress


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 5, 2015)

the minions of the red skull know many ways to face dance


----------



## 8den (Jul 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> apparently produces compact portable bombs that explode like they are fueled by plastique. If only someone had told the ira then they wouldn't have had to ask gaddafi for semtex


Yes the chemical compound of the homemade explosives is the part of tremors that really asks you to suspend your disbelief [emoji57]


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jul 6, 2015)

8den said:


> Yes the chemical compound of the homemade explosives is the part of tremors that really asks you to suspend your disbelief [emoji57]



Tremors: The Beginning


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2015)

All of the Taken films


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 6, 2015)

In a bizarre "art imitating life" move, some-one made a film about Epic Beard Man (the old chap on a bus who punched out a young lad whilst being filmed by two girls). And got Danny Trejo to play the lead.

I havent watched it yet, but I'm gong to....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> In a bizarre "art imitating life" move, some-one made a film about Epic Beard Man (the old chap on a bus who punched out a young lad whilst being filmed by two girls). And got Danny Trejo to play the lead.
> 
> I havent watched it yet, but I'm gong to....



Ron Perlman


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2015)

A very guilty pleasure


----------



## Knotted (Jul 22, 2015)

Not a terrible awful film, but one that's often thought to be. In fact it's a great film pure and simple. Hawk the Slayer.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 22, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> <snip> massive Tang & Cash poster</snip>
> A very guilty pleasure



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck - forgotten I was dragged to see that


----------



## Ceej (Jul 22, 2015)

Desperately seeking Susan
Weird Science
Flash Gordon
Space Jam
.....and as of a couple of days ago...Love Actually.
*hangs head in shame*


----------



## youngian (Jul 22, 2015)

Has Zardoz made an appearance on this thread yet? irresistibly cranky Sci-Fi, I'm not sure if it has philosophical pretensions or they're just having a laugh. 

It is nothing compared to another John Boorman fiasco of the time; Excorcist II the Heretic which is an unbearable mess starring a pissed Richard Burton. Fear not it has been helpfully condensed into this batshit mad trailer which tells you all you need to know


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 22, 2015)

Saw Cool As Ice last night. It's so strange but far too enjoyable and unpretentious to be truly bad.


----------



## starfish (Jul 22, 2015)

I really like Road Trip. Im sure many think it is terrible, awful & dreadful though.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2015)

On ITV tonight,another guilty pleasure


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 31, 2015)

starfish said:


> I really like Road Trip. Im sure many think it is terrible, awful & dreadful though.



I love Road Trip, it's definitely one of the better teen comedies that came out around that time (see also - Get Over It, a modern reworking of a Midsummer Night's Dream).

"It's a short cut ok? It's supposed to be a challenge. If it was easy it would just be The Way" - words to live by


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 31, 2015)

Ceej said:


> .....and as of a couple of days ago...Love Actually.
> *hangs head in shame*



This is shown alot over Xmas and there's often nowt else to watch. It's terrible but there's still a few enjoyable scenes to keep you hooked e.g. Grant & Atkinson et al  Can't stand the kid drummer plotline with Liam Neeson , makes me wanna chunder.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2015)

youngian said:


> Has Zardoz made an appearance on this thread yet? irresistibly cranky Sci-Fi, I'm not sure if it has philosophical pretensions or they're just having a laugh.














Perhaps Connery's weirdest role Bond in a nappy ,watching it you're wonder wtf is going on half the time,not unwatchable though.....


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 31, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> On ITV tonight,another guilty pleasure




.....I watched Transporter 3 on Film 4 last night and phew what an enjoyably - almost admirably - pure bit of action packed tosh it was...a very quick 90 minutes...

.....I can't help warming to the Statham & experiencing certain bromantic yearnings that are unthinkable with your Cruise's, Schwarzenwhatsists, your Lundgrens and above all that ridiculous pouting Sid James look alike masquerading as James Bond......maybe its the self-confidence & lack of vanity in his receding hair-line or the insouciant manner in which he bodily picks up and uses an opponent like a handy blunt instrument to sweep another one off a grand piano...

...for added awfulness points its directed by Olivier Megaton...( now why didn't Sir David Lean think of adding that extra imprimatur of artistic lustre to his cinematic product : Lawrence of Arabia dir. Sir David Megaton ) loads of indistinguishable black cars wooshing about and ultra-violent punch-ups where the bad-guys despite vastly out-numbering the hero use that serial queueing attack system so they can each rush forward to connect their jaws handily to be re-arranged by a flying round house kick... 

......and the really good news is they've got it on again tomorrow night aswell...


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 31, 2015)

[QUOTE="Gingerman, post: 14034434, member: 20470"
 Bond in a nappy ,watching it you're wonder wtf is going on half the time,not unwatchable though.....[/QUOTE]

only half the time? I was like wtaf all the way through...


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 2, 2015)

Jurrasic world, probably the worst film i've ever seen in my life.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 2, 2015)

raptors on motorcycles. Unless thats a mid-90s cartoon like 'biker mice from mars' or whatever, then I want no part of it


----------



## 8den (Aug 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Perhaps Connery's weirdest role Bond in a nappy ,watching it you're wonder wtf is going on half the time,not unwatchable though.....




I have a very funny story about the making of Zardoz.

Unknown the final time lapse shot of Connery and the girl ageing and dying? It was created using stop motion photography. Or take a shot do his makeup, take another shot. Repeat for 13 hours while the actors stay as still as possible.

A lecturer of my was the camera assistant and at the end of the day's filming went to remove the film from the magazine and accidentally exposed it.

So he had to go to Boormans office and explain that they had to reshoot the whole scene. 

It was the last shot on the last day of filming. On the 22nd of dec. Sean Connery was called back from the airport where he was about to fly back to   The West Indies. So he could sit on a rock painstakingly still for another 13 hours straight.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 2, 2015)

8den said:


> I have a very funny story about the making of Zardoz.
> 
> Unknown the final time lapse shot of Connery and the girl ageing and dying? It was created using stop motion photography. Or take a shot do his makeup, take another shot. Repeat for 13 hours while the actors stay as still as possible.
> 
> ...


Read about that incident in Boorman's autobiography, Connery wasn't pleased to say the least, wanted to lamp the assistant....


----------



## 8den (Aug 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Read about that incident in Boorman's autobiography, Connery wasn't pleased to say the least, wanted to lamp the assistant....



The way Shane tells it the rest of the camera crew hid him and because Connery had to sit perfectly still for 13 hours all he could do is swear loudly and more vehemently as the day wore on.


----------



## porp (Aug 3, 2015)

I was about to say all of Goldie Hawn's oeuvre -  but I'm guessing that for the guilty pleasure, there has to be (a)agreement about shitness level and (b) pleasure.I really think she is a fine comic/character actor, and love anything she is in. Also, forget Catch 22, Deer Hunter: Private Benjamin is the best exploration of Middle America's changing perception of the military post the 'trauma' of Vietnam, and that transition from the multiple moral choices of the 1970s to the Reagan era militaristic certainties(see also: Police Academy).


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2015)

porp said:


> I was about to say all of Goldie Hawn's oeuvre -  but I'm guessing that for the guilty pleasure, there has to be (a)agreement about shitness level and (b) pleasure.I really think she is a fine comic/character actor, and love anything she is in. Also, forget Catch 22, Deer Hunter: Private Benjamin is the best exploration of Middle America's changing perception of the military post the 'trauma' of Vietnam, and that transition from the multiple moral choices of the 1970s to the Reagan era militaristic certainties(see also: Police Academy).


She's been in quite a few films I like: The Sugarland Express, Shampoo, Foul Play, Death Becomes Her. The first two are genuinely great films, the other two underrated comedies.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2015)

Overboard


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> She's been in quite a few films I like: The Sugarland Express, Shampoo, Foul Play, Death Becomes Her. The first two are genuinely great films, the other two underrated comedies.


 


DotCommunist said:


> Overboard


 
Steady on, he wasn't that effusive


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2015)

I've still got Death Becomes Her on vhs. Why have I still got vhs tapes and no vhs player?

you can't give the fuckers away.


----------



## Gingerman (Aug 4, 2015)

Speaking of Goldie Hawn this is another dumb bad awful dreadfull film I enjoy watching....


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 4, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've still got Death Becomes Her on vhs. Why have I still got vhs tapes and no vhs player?
> 
> you can't give the fuckers away.


 
Old VHS tapes are the new paper pr0n - left abandoned under hedgerows in well-weathered, rain-sodden carboard boxes


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 4, 2015)

Reno said:


> She's been in quite a few films I like: The Sugarland Express, Shampoo, Foul Play, Death Becomes Her. The first two are genuinely great films, the other two underrated comedies.


 I love Julia Phillips' pen portraits of her


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 4, 2015)

Step Up 3. Plot, script and acting all laughable, insofar as they're even present. But goodness me they're all at the peak of physical fitness and the dance moves and costumes are amaaaaaazing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2015)

Gonna watch Battlefield Earth tonight to cheer myself up.


----------



## xes (Aug 11, 2015)

Zombeavers.


----------



## xes (Aug 12, 2015)

someone else must have seen this classic comedy horror? Worth watching just for the end title song alone.


----------



## Reno (Aug 12, 2015)

xes said:


> someone else must have seen this classic comedy horror? Worth watching just for the end title song alone.




It's mildly amusing but it's no Braindead.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Oct 17, 2015)

I've got this ready to see tonight:

*Disaster Wars: Earthquake vs. Tsunami*

Deep underwater in the Marianas Trench an accident results in a devastating Tsunami that destroys the Hawaiian Islands as it continues toward the west coast. Panic ensues all up and down the western coast of North and South America. In an attempt to lessen its impact, scientists launch an underwater explosion that inadvertently makes the tsunami more powerful and focused on Los Angeles. Scientists rush to a solution while the military begins planning for the worst. Los Angeles begins emergency evacuation. Lives and loves are lost even as a brash young grad student comes up with a solution: start the mother of all earthquakes to counter the rushing torrent and raise the continental shelf off the coast of the United States.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 18, 2015)

Red Dawn (original)
THE Green Berets


----------



## laptop (Oct 18, 2015)

youngian said:


> Zardoz... I'm not sure if it has philosophical pretensions



Aplenty 



youngian said:


> or they're just having a laugh.



That, too.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 18, 2015)

blairsh said:


> Tremors


Not sure why i said this, wrong.

Wanted some idle nonsense last night and watched 'The One' reminded me of this thread.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Oct 19, 2015)

Hobo With a Shotgun


----------



## laptop (Oct 19, 2015)

I am surprised that I can find no mention of...

_*Cockneys vs Zombies*_

_**_


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2015)

cockneys vs zombies is a great film. Zoe Slater from eastenders is in it wearing jeans


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 19, 2015)

Lone Wolf McQuade is quite enjoyable.


----------



## BlackArab (Oct 19, 2015)

I've still got Cockney v Zombies in its wrapper which I am saving for a special occasion


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> not films, but can't get enough of shit, trashy, morally dubious yank true crime documentaries at the moment. especially the serial killer ones.



My mrs must have watched about a million hours of those in the past few weeks. They never show the same one twice


----------



## blairsh (Nov 20, 2015)

The Long Kiss Goodnight. Such bad acting but


----------



## MrSki (Nov 20, 2015)

I am surprised that 'The lair of the white worm' has not come up.

A 1988 British horror from Ken Russell. Starring Hugh Grant & Amanda Donohoe. Also has Peter Capaldi.

So bad it is good. Full film on youtube.


----------



## Chick Webb (Nov 20, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I am surprised that 'The lair of the white worm' has not come up.
> 
> A 1988 British horror from Ken Russell. Starring Hugh Grant & Amanda Donohoe. Also has Peter Capaldi.
> 
> So bad it is good. Full film on youtube.



Aww it's great!	You know when you're young and in charge of the telly alone late at night for some reason and you're flicking around channels and find something intriguing that you'll always remember afterwards?  This is one of those films for me.   I haven't seen it since the first time.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

blairsh said:


> The Long Kiss Goodnight. Such bad acting but



"Are you thinking what I'm thinking?"

"I hope not, cos I'm thinking how much my balls hurt!"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I am surprised that 'The lair of the white worm' has not come up.
> 
> A 1988 British horror from Ken Russell. Starring Hugh Grant & Amanda Donohoe. Also has Peter Capaldi.
> 
> So bad it is good. Full film on youtube.



NOT terrible, NOT awful, NOT dreadful, but DEFINITELY enjoyable 

/Paul Ross mode


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Gingerman said:


>




Fuck off thats a masterpiece.


----------



## chilango (Nov 21, 2015)

Flywheel. A Christian movie about a used car salesman losing, and finding, Jesus. Written by, and directed by the lead actor.

I saw it several times stuck on long bus journeys in Zambia.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

I've never seen it. But I want to. 



Apparently Nigel Lythgow (spelling) thought he was going to win the Oscar for best choreography in 1980. (hint there is no Oscar for best Choreography)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I've never seen it. But I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Nigel Lythgow (spelling) thought he was going to win the Oscar for best choreography in 1980. (hint there is no Oscar for best Choreography)




That looks absolutely amazing. I MUST SEE THIS FILM.

On the topic of shit dance-themed films, I've probably already mentioned it on here but I love A Chorus Line.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I've never seen it. But I want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Nigel Lythgow (spelling) thought he was going to win the Oscar for best choreography in 1980. (hint there is no Oscar for best Choreography)






May Kasahara said:


> That looks absolutely amazing. I MUST SEE THIS FILM.
> 
> On the topic of shit dance-themed films, I've probably already mentioned it on here but I love A Chorus Line.



I only heard of this recently, mentioned in one of the recent Cannon Films/Golan-Globus documentaries:

Electric Boogaloo: The Wild, Untold Story of Cannon Films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Fuck off thats a masterpiece.


You damned fool, 8den.

I did like the Irish priest who told the mercs, "I'll curse ye from every hilltop in Africa, so I will".

Did he actually say "so I will"? Well, he should have.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

Gingerman said:


>


Are those Parachute Regiment cap badges they're wearing on their maroon berets, though?


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> You damned fool, 8den.
> 
> I did like the Irish priest who told the mercs, "I'll curse ye from every hilltop in Africa, so I will".
> 
> Did he actually say "so I will"? Well, he should have.



I like the camp gay doctor's death scene where he's about to get hacked to bits and says something like "oh come and get me you beautiful black bastards"


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> I like the camp gay doctor's death scene where he's about to get hacked to bits and says something like "oh come and get me you beautiful black bastards"


It was something like "if only we could be friends", if memory serves.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> It was something like "if only we could be friends", if memory serves.



Something like that. Wildly inappropriate last words. 

You do seem to know the film quite well... Hmmm


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Something like that. Wildly inappropriate last words.
> 
> You do seem to know the film quite well... Hmmm


You will recall the child actor who played the son of Richard Harris. Never, in the field of child actors, have so many cringed at the embarassing performance of so few.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

And the absolute absurdity of the Joe Croce moustache wearer they got to play the biggest Italian-American Mafia boss. . . in London.

This is what happens when Tories try to get creative.

Then the African leader they're trying to spring from prison is so obviously meant to be a stand-in for Moise Tshombe of Katanga secession fame (and infamy).


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> You will recall the child actor who played the son of Richard Harris. Never, in the field of child actors, have so many cringed at the embarassing performance of so few.



Goodbye daddy


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

Then there's wrong-side-of-40-and-looks-it Roger Moore playing a twentysomething playboy drug runner and mercenary.

Everyone compares Moore's Bond unfavourably to Sean Connery in the same role, but have you ever seen any of the Roger Moore movies where he's not Bond? "Fecks' sake" doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Technically Moore isn't a drug runner because he kills the mafia boss who hired him to smuggle drugs (he didn't know they were drugs) so he's a "complex" anti hero. Roger Moore hardened mercenary not even Burton looks drunk enough to believe it

(There's also that scene were Moore kills the Don by forcing him to eat mouthfuls of smack) 

Seriously Irdris admit it you LOVE the wild geese.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Technically Moore isn't a drug runner because he kills the mafia boss who hired him to smuggle drugs (he didn't know they were drugs) so he's a "complex" anti hero. Roger Moore hardened mercenary not even Burton looks drunk enough to believe it
> 
> (There's also that scene were Moore kills the Don by forcing him to eat mouthfuls of smack)
> 
> Seriously Irdris admit it you LOVE the wild geese.



This is a level of incoherence that even likesfish would admire.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Everyone compares Moore's Bond unfavourably to Sean Connery in the same role, but have you ever seen any of the Roger Moore movies where he's not Bond? "Fecks' sake" doesn't begin to cover it.


 
One is minded of _Bullseye!_, which further suggests a triptych of late period Winner, topped off by _Dirty Weekend_ and _Parting Shots._


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay multitasking with child here. The salient point remains true, you know far too much about "the wild geese"


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> Okay multitasking with child here. The salient point remains true, you know far too much about "the wild geese"


Sir! With respect, you can stick the money up your arse that's all I can offer you sir. - I love what I do, I also love these grubby, thickheaded men I trained - you most of all and I expect to be with them and with you because I'm needed. You want to see a REAL revolution? Try and stop me.


----------



## 8den (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Sir! With respect, you can stick the money up your arse that's all I can offer you sir. - I love what I do, I also love these grubby, thickheaded men I trained - you most of all and I expect to be with them and with you because I'm needed. You want to see a REAL revolution? Try and stop me.



If that's from memory you have a problem..


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 21, 2015)

8den said:


> If that's from memory you have a problem..


Of course it's not from memory, you silly ass.


----------



## likesfish (Nov 21, 2015)

Idris2002 said:


> Of course it's not from memory, you silly ass.





One of the many many classic scences 
Ultimate Un pc film night
Wild geese dogs of war black hawk down and tears of the sun


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 21, 2015)

'who will love my children'.

About a woman was was about to die of cancer, with a useless alcholic husband, finding adoptive families for her 10 children, including a disabled one. Dare you not to cry.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkTVAVcAg6Y


----------



## dessiato (Nov 21, 2015)

When all else fails Fast and Furious all do it for me, except Tokyo Drift that's too awful.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 22, 2015)

likesfish said:


> One of the many many classic scences
> Ultimate Un pc film night
> Wild geese dogs of war black hawk down and tears of the sun



_What the fuck did you just fucking say about me, you little bitch? I’ll have you know I graduated top of my class in the Navy Seals, and I’ve been involved in numerous secret raids on Al-Quaeda, and I have over 300 confirmed kills. I am trained in gorilla warfare and I’m the top sniper in the entire US armed forces. You are nothing to me but just another target. I will wipe you the fuck out with precision the likes of which has never been seen before on this Earth, mark my fucking words. You think you can get away with saying that shit to me over the Internet? Think again, fucker. As we speak I am contacting my secret network of spies across the USA and your IP is being traced right now so you better prepare for the storm, maggot. The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing you call your life. You’re fucking dead, kid. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill you in over seven hundred ways, and that’s just with my bare hands. Not only am I extensively trained in unarmed combat, but I have access to the entire arsenal of the United States Marine Corps and I will use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable ass off the face of the continent, you little shit. If only you could have known what unholy retribution your little “clever” comment was about to bring down upon you, maybe you would have held your fucking tongue. But you couldn’t, you didn’t, and now you’re paying the price, you goddamn idiot. I will shit fury all over you and you will drown in it. You’re fucking dead, kiddo._


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 22, 2015)

likesfish said:


> One of the many many classic scences
> Ultimate Un pc film night
> Wild geese dogs of war black hawk down and tears of the sun



Actually, one of my younger brothers has fond memories of watching this with our late grandfather one night many years ago.


----------



## Oula (Nov 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> i loved empire records. i expected working for our price and virgin to be exactly like it. it wasn't



When I worked at Blockbuster Video my store manager's favourite film was Empire Records - he really wanted us all to be it.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 22, 2015)

Chick Webb said:


> Aww it's great!	You know when you're young and in charge of the telly alone late at night for some reason and you're flicking around channels and find something intriguing that you'll always remember afterwards?  This is one of those films for me.   I haven't seen it since the first time.


I watched it again last night. Suggest you do the same. It is fucking great/awful.


----------



## 8den (Jan 30, 2016)

The Wild Geese is on Netflix


----------

